# Titan Vs. F-150?



## CampKerzic (Mar 5, 2005)

We have decided on the trailer - we take delivery of our 28RSDS this Saturday! However, we are now debating upgrading the tow vehicle. What are your thoughts on the Ford F-150 vs the Nissan Titan? When both are fully equipped they tow around 9200 lbs. We are looking at new for both vehicles but we recently came across a 2004 F-150 with 34,000 highway miles. Would that be a huge concern? I do not put a lot of miles on each year <10,000. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congradulations on your new trailer, mine is 6 weeks away. same model. Please post if you find anything on your PDI to help me and others.

I will let the others answer your other questions.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

When I was truck shopping, I was very impressed with the Titan. Unfortunately, it wasn't capable of towing the 5er we had settled on (see sig). I think it will do a heck of a job with a TT. And I suspect there are at least a few people here that will agree with me.

But if you really want to start an argument, go ask about the Titan over on that _other_ forum


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

CampKerzic said:


> We have decided on the trailer - we take delivery of our 28RSDS this Saturday! However, we are now debating upgrading the tow vehicle. What are your thoughts on the Ford F-150 vs the Nissan Titan? When both are fully equipped they tow around 9200 lbs. We are looking at new for both vehicles but we recently came across a 2004 F-150 with 34,000 highway miles. Would that be a huge concern? I do not put a lot of miles on each year <10,000. Any advice would be appreciated!
> [snapback]29897[/snapback]​


There are two of us here with the Titan 28RSDS combo (Me and PDX Doug).

I have put about 500 miles of FLAT FLORIDA towing behind us. A few comments. The rig tows great, it has power to spare. It is however a 1/2 ton and therefore generally close to the rear axle and GVWR. The rear is soft and I am adding air springs to lift my rear







. 
The 28RSDS is about 6600-6800 loaded for a trip. I am 2000+ pounds under tow capacity and 2000 pounds under GCWR. The only one close is GVWR and GAWR (rear). I suspect the F150 will be very similar in the 1/2 ton comparison. The Titan has beat the F150 in two separate towing tests.

BTW- there are still new 04 Titans sitting on lots. Saw one a couple of days ago. Dealers are dying to get rid of them, you can probably get a great deal. Never hurts to ask. Poug will probably chime in with his thoughts. There are several other Titan owners around these parts. Any specific questions just ask.

Jared


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

We have the 28RSS 2004 we started out towing with a 96 1/2 ton Dodge. Last fall I had to replace my mini van so we decided to buy a new tow vehicle. I ended up buying a F350
Turbo diesle. WOW tows it down the road like it's not even there. Now I know you don't need a truck that big, we had enough power around MO & KS no big mountains here, but the wieght of the truck really makes a differance in how it tows the 1/2 ton just wasn't heavy enough. I might look at the F250.
Clara


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Chiming in!









I'm with Jared all the way. When we were TV shopping last fall, our short list came down to the F-150 Lariet SuperCrew or the Titan LE Crew Cab. I will admit, that in many ways I liked the F-150 better, and as a daily driver, I probably would have gone that way. But I'm not a truck guy really, and the reason for trading my Acura in on a truck, was to have a vehicle capable of pulling the 28RS-DS (without going diesel).

Camp', I don't know where you live, but here in Oregon we face all manner of towing challenges. Mountains. Desert. Winding roads and wide open Interstates. Not to mention the notoriously windy Columbia River Gorge (I-84). That being said, the simple fact of the matter is, the F-150 was not up to the task.

Sure it has the specs. But be sure to check the curb weight while you are looking at towing capacity and horsepower. As Jared said, there are a couple of thorough 1/2 ton comparison tests out there rating all the major brands. Common to both, is that as a tow vehicle, the Titan blows the others away. Also, common to both, is that - unless you are towing on level ground without wind - the Ford just isn't up to the job. Sorry Ford guys... I didn't write the reviews! shy

The Titan offers a 5.6 dual overhead cam V-8 with gobs of torque throughout the rev range, 5-speed tranny with a tow/haul mode, every stability and traction control known to man, the list goes on...

The Titan is not perfect. There are issues with it, as with any vehicle. But when it comes to towing with a half-ton, it reigns supreme.

IMHO, of course!









By the way. We just got back from our maiden voyage with the Titan / 28RS-DS combo. We faced the Oregon coast range, battled 40-50MPH head (and cross) winds (gusting to 67MPH) and torrential rains. Not a fun time! But the Titan pulled through it without complaint, and delivered us safely to our destination. I'm not saying the F-150 couldn't have, but I now know... The Titan Can!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm pretty sure everyone knows what I'm going to say...

My advice is to get in, drive them both, and (if possible) hook up and tow the trailer for a test pull. It's not always possible to do that, but I'm certain it would help you make your decision quickly.

Do what your gut and budget allow you to. Good luck with both TV and trailer.


----------



## QbcOutback (Feb 14, 2005)

We brought home our new 28RSDS this weekend and the F150 did a great job. I always felt I had plenty of power left under the pedal, even going up hills.









This could get into an endless debate, but IMHO both the F150 (2004+) and Titan are great trucks, you can't be wrong with either one. They have way enough power to tow a 28RSDS. But both are also near limit for the payload and GAWR as this trailer has a rather heavy hitch weight: we measured it at 830lbs unloaded (with battery and two half-filled LP bottles).

Good luck.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Good Evening!!!!

Both vehicles are very well built. Shop around and find the best possible deal.

We just purchased a new TV this week ended up with a 2005 3/4 ton Silverado HD with 20 miles on it. The dealer was just looking to get it out of inventory. I guess with the price of petrol, not many people want a 6.0 with 4.10 gears.

Well...........I was a little leary of pulling the new 21RS. If you want......call it overkill. However, the price was right.

At least for us "price was a complete and accurate reflection of value" (Adam Smith).

Good Luck with your decision! action

Tim


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I agree with some others here that if you are going to get a new TV you should consider the 3/4 tons as well. If I were in your position, knowing what I know now, I would go with the 3/4 ton. You may rule it out real quick for some reason, but you should consider it. As others have pointed out the 1/2 will be near its limit out of the gate. Just my opinion.

Also, do you have children? If so does either the Titan or the F150 have more interior room? I have a Dodge and we like to have a bit more room in the back seat for my kids.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I agree with CamperDC, consider a 3/4 ton. Heavier duty components all around and the capacity to handle the trailer with plenty to spare.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

DC,

I can't quote specs here, but it was my impression that both the Ford and the Titan have bigger interiors in the rear. It may be an illusion, but the Dodge crew cab does not look like it has the leg room of the others.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

I just pulled my 27RSDS from Indianapolis to Sarasota, Fl with my 2004 F-150. It pulled great and we pulled it over Monteagle. I feel confident with it east of the Rockies. But I would go with a 3/4 ton if I was going to pull in the Rockies.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Doug,

You are correct. What I was trying to say (didn't do a good job I guess)to CampKerzic was if buying new they should take a look at the interior space of both to see if one has an advantage. I personnaly do not know about the Titan vs F150 but I do know they have a bit more then my Dodge at least when you look at them from the outside. I kinda fell into the Dodge so I didn't have much choice. Don't get me wrong, I love the Dodge and our family of 4 fit very well but it sure wouldn't hurt to have a little more space back there.

So if I had it all to do over again I would make sure to take the space in the back seat into consideration before I buy.

As much as I like my Dodge, I have to admit that the Titan is one nice looking unit.


----------



## JohnL (Sep 2, 2004)

I have owned several Fords, but after doing my own "comparison", the Titan beat the F-150 in several catagories. The Titan has awsome power for it's class, and the "creature comforts" are nice. I'm not towing as much as some of you guys (21-RS), but when I hitch the Outback to the Titan, It doesn't even make the Titan work! Rear seat space was also inportant to me, and the Titan Crew Cab is huge compared to the Ford.

In summary.......a great truck!


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

Last summer we tandem-towed our Pilgrim 190RD and our 17ft Lund fishing boat with our 04 Ford F150 Extended cab 4x4. Weight was about 7800lbs. Probably had another 400-500lbs in the box. With Equal-i-zer hitch and sway control on the boat trailer we were rock solid and had no problems. Truck handled the load with no problem and I had no problems maintaining my self imposed speed limit of 55mph even on some rather steep hills. Power was not a problem. Soft suspension of a 1/2 ton is another matter. I have owned a lot of trucks and looked at the Titan(sister-in-law sells them) and chose the Ford for the longer box and much better price. If I had known then what I know now, I would have bought the Ford F250. Maybe in a couple of years. I have added the Roadmaster Active Suspension to the F150 and am also going to upgrade the shocks to Bilsteins or Ranchos. We now store the boat at our favorite lake and have traded the Pilgrim for an 05 Outback 23rs. The 23rs is lighter and not as tall as the Pilgrim so should be no problem for the F150. I am one of those folks who probably will never find the perfect truck. Guess that's why I trade about every 3 yrs. Titan would be right up there on my list next time if they make a crew cab with the 6 1/2 ft box.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

CamperDC, don't you mean "fell out of the dodge" rather than "fell into the dodge"? Given that those things sit so tall!














(just a friendly joke here! lightening up this post)

Since I am a 2002 F150 owner I can only comment about my experience. I have to say I have never felt my vehicle was incapable or "on the edge" when hitch was set up properly, but I pull a 25RS-S. I pull in all the nasty described PNW conditions. With newer F150 models they have seriously beefed the vehicle up also. I am 6' tall and sit extremely comfortably in the back seat of my rig, and can't imagine another rig (other than a strech limo) being described as "huge" as compared to my backseat space (maybe an ignorant opinion on my part).

I have not done any literature research on titan vs. ford vs. chev vs. dodge nor ever driven a titan. I cannot really make comments as to the quality of the rig or its capability, just give my opinions about my ford. So as others mention, test drive the rig, do some research, take in the opinions, compare all the price tags and make a decision that is right for you.

Lastly, a little overkill won't ever hurt (except in the wallet), I think for a 28' trailer I would be thinking hard about a 3/4 ton. The ONLY thing that kept me away from 3/4 ton was the gas mileage since I use the truck for a daily driver, the gas F250's at the time didn't even list the MPG on the sticker!

Danny


----------



## OUTBACKDAVE (Mar 17, 2005)

Get the Titan. I can go on forever as to why and I will if you want. This is what I do. If you need any technical info on the Truck or anything else, let me know.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Danny, LOL even at 6'4" I have almost climb up into the RAM.... and it's a 4X4 at that.

I was thinking when I read your note that if this topic was being disucssed on the "other forum" people would be slamming each other. It's really cool that we can all share our experiences and opinions without everyone getting all upset.

My hats off to everyone for keeping this forum the way it is.


----------

